# check out the fastest motorsport in the world



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

This video is real time even though the quality wasn't as good as The original.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGVbDH_aXKQ


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Wow!*

:freak: What are those? Kinda looked like Wizard cars at the starting grid. Please clue me in. I need a new drywall cutter.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Look like super mag restricted open...at least one of them was a G3....hehehe...

I raced tonight...not quite that fast though..


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Man,thats way to fast for my old brain.

But I would love to have one or two of those to mess around with.

I remember awhile back I was on a reading binge with unlimited class HO slots.

I saw one in my travels that was called a "Thor".

Some kind of machined metal chassis.Really nasty looking.Like it would probably burn rubber just sitting in your pit box.

Anyone ever heard of one these,or know anything about them??????

Mike


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Mike---- Thor cars are built by Joel Pennington and Scott Terry. Scott is the Tall racer with the Host shirt on. I've raced against All these guys many times over the years. The other racers in this main are Tony Porcelli Slottech shirt racing a Cheetah, Tom Shepard Racing a Cheetah, and Dan Decosmo racing a Thor. I believe Scott won this Race, one of the memorable things about this race was that Tony ran approximately the last minute and a half of the final segment with only one rear tire. More come offs but not a noticeable speed difference.I'll try to put up some pictures of the Thor or you can go to the Midwest unlimited series site and click on the photos there. Oh and by the way the chassis are milled glass filled nylon for the thors and molded plastic for the cheetahs, all run six neo magnets and aproximately six-eight ball bearings.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I bet Coach will be drooling watching dem der speed demons. The fastest thing we ever raced was tyco 440x2 out of the box with silicone tires.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What do they do, just hold the throttle wide open? Don't think I could keep up with those barnburners. Must be a hoot marshalling those. Guess they could take a finger off if your're not careful. :freak: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

And to think that the new cars are faster than those...
*whew*
Scott


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

roadrner said:


> What do they do, just hold the throttle wide open? Don't think I could keep up with those barnburners. Must be a hoot marshalling those. Guess they could take a finger off if your're not careful. :freak: rr




thats what flak jackets are for son.....catchers masks....goalie trappers...and of course if you ever plan on leaving your cars too anyone ya need a cup....light benders do build charecter.. "So your new here? well we'll give ya a easy corner...just stand down at the end of that 75ft straight and put any cars on that come off......"


Coach


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Thats gonna leave a mark!*

Six neos!? Does it come with a pry bar to remove your car from the track when it's time to go home? I think I'd look pretty stylish with one of these cars stuck in my forehead. It would give a whole new meaning to the term "slot head". I looked the token vibes in my collection and thought, "You've come a long way baby!"


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

With the way those guys are watching those cars go around the track it looks like they would have to put heat pads on their neck muscles between heats. As for the cars, not my cup of tea, but kudos for the technological advances.


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Too fast for me, too. What fun is it when you just hold down the trigger?


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

just to clear up any misconceptions-- you need to drive these cars just like all other classes if you go too fast in a turn you will deslot. The driving just happens at a faster pace than most people are used to. Driving skill is still very important. I consider the Unlimited champion of the HOPRA Nationals to be the world champion. Until it can be shown differently the winner is the best of the best.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

neorules said:


> just to clear up any misconceptions-- you need to drive these cars just like all other classes if you go too fast in a turn you will deslot. The driving just happens at a faster pace than most people are used to. Driving skill is still very important.


Yep....if you watch carefully....you can see the trigger work... :thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks neorules. I couldn't have said it better. My first exposure to unlimited and RO cars was at a nationals event in Anderson Indiana a few years ago. Sluggo let me race a couple of his cars and they were awesome.

I hold three races a year at my house where I supply all the cars. Last year I added P3Es to the rotation. They are now the favorite car the group.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*fast*

The Neo Unlimited is a fun class.I have a 6 mag neo Patriot. They are a driver car and not a full tilt car.Like Neo said you go full bore and it sounds like you won a game on the old pinball machines. :thumbsup: 
The fastest we had it go on our 65ft road course was 1.8 sec.
I seen a thor run and that is what got me into the speed part of racin. That was a different feel than the old tyco's we started racin in the 80's :freak: 
You get a bunch of guys on the track that can tame the neos and it sounds like a herd of bumble bees comin at ya.
Deslot and the turn marshal looks like Bruce Lee doin some moves.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

22Tall--- Funny you mentioned sluggo, I'm going to go work on some new Ideas to improve these unlimited beasts with him in about 10 minutes. Not well known to the racing masses is the amount of time, effort and failed experimenting that goes into successful significant improvements for the unlimited class and others as well. There are some things on the horizon that may well change some of the ways we do things. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Hehe...whats next....self contained power plants and wings?


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

neorules said:


> 22Tall--- Funny you mentioned sluggo, I'm going to go work on some new Ideas to improve these unlimited beasts with him in about 10 minutes. Not well known to the racing masses is the amount of time, effort and failed experimenting that goes into successful significant improvements for the unlimited class and others as well. There are some things on the horizon that may well change some of the ways we do things. We'll see how it goes.



I found someThor pics.VERY interesting,as are these cars to me.

I definetly need one or two for those nights Im out of my skull from too much coffee at work.

Please,keep us posted on further developments.Im sure there are others here besides myself who would like to hear more about this stuff.
I look at it as the far end of the HO spectrum,with tjets at the other.
Very interesting stuff.

Mike


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Midwest unlimited series runs drop-in neos and unlimiteds as their series races. Next stop is coming up at Dan Decosmos East Coast Championships. The stretched Clubman is superfast for the Unlimiteds.


----------

